# Pheasants Forever cribbage board



## walnutwoodshop (Nov 30, 2015)

Cribbage board made for a silent auction at local Pheasants Forever chapter. Top and bottom are 1/4" white oak and the body is a piece of mahogany I had laying around. Thanks for looking,

 

 

 Chad.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2015)

Super! Really like game boards. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm impressed by the graphics. The pheasant and sun look great. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Very sharp !


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Way way way way COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

